# Finding Wheatena



## plumeria gal (Jan 11, 2009)

Many years ago I used to eat wheateena for breakfast and I really liked it. Somehow threw the years it went away.  It came to mind for some reason and now I am on a hunt for it.  I live in Hawaii and have looked for it at Safeway (the big grocery store in Hawaii).  And several small (local) grocery stores here.  Any suggestions of where I may find it?


----------



## Glorie (Jan 11, 2009)

You can try doing a search online.  I've never seen it over here in WA.  Sorry....


----------



## jabbur (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe try Cream of Wheat.  That is readily available at Safeway.  From what I understand Wheateena is like oatmeal but made from wheat instead of oats.  Cream of wheat may be a close substitute.  I tried a google search and it was giving sites for a juicer appliance.  I don't think that's what you want!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

Wheatena is still available. But yes, try cream of wheat, which is
the consistancy of farina, but nuttier - like a buckwheat pancake is to a buttermilk one, like Wheatena.
Funny, I like farina, but not Wheatena. Same for buttermilk pancakes, but not buckwheat ones.
If you can't find either cream of wheat or wheatena, it is available online.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Wheatena Hot Cereal 6 count: Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Or contact them and ask where it can be purchased near you because I do not know if Amazon will ship to Hawaii.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

You can also buy Wheatena at the Vermont Country Store.  I think it's 2 boxes for about $10.00.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 11, 2009)

Wheateena...Kroger's.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, and one more thing:
I forgot to Welcome you to DC!


----------



## CookinNow (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember eating Wheatena too and yes, it was very good. I had forgotten about it as you did. Thanks for bringing it up. Hope you find some soon. 

Jeff


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

You know what, plumeria, you could do what I did.  Find a giving member of DC who would mail you some of your cereal.

There is a kind of cracker that is only available in the New England part of our country.  One of our wonderful DC members mailed us several boxes...for the price of the crackers, plus USPS shipping.  Happy, happy, happy.

You might check into that.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

^Katie, I am sorry to say that I recently read that they stopped baking those crackers again.


----------



## plumeria gal (Jan 11, 2009)

My....my what a wonderful  group you all are.  Thanks for all the info.  I'm overwhelmed.....really!   
I have a hard time comparing wheatena with cream of wheat.  They both taste totally different to me.  I like cream of wheat but mmmmmmmm wheatena is soooo good. Or I should say that it used to taste good to me.   Maybe it won't when I finally find it.
But anyway I am on a hunt and thank you all again.  When I do find it and sit down for a bowl of it I will let you know just how good (I hope) it was.

Stay warm!!!!!!  I'll send some of our sunshine to warm you all!


----------



## plumeria gal (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information. I must say this is a wondeful site and I will pass on this site to those here in Hawaii.


----------



## athenryyank (Feb 10, 2009)

I live in the NE corner of Massachusetts, near the sea. I ate Wheatena as a kid in the 1950's. There was a period of time when it was impossible to find. But, somebody else who really missed the product, bought the rights to manufacture it again. Here is a link, to the company's website (in PA.) 

[Just found out that as a new member, I can'tyet post any URLs. That's understandable. Google for "Homestat Farm Cereals'. That should bring you right to their website. Feel free to e-mail me, privately, if you are still not able to connect with the product. I am not connected with the manufacturer, in any way. I just love Wheateena, and was once trying hard to re-connect with it, myself!

They also manufacture other, hard-to-find older cereals. The website has a good selection of recipes for incorporating Wheateena into baking, pancakes, etc. I'm sure they will ship you any supplies you may want!

I got the website URL, right off a fresh box, that I just opened. It may be my favorite hot cereal, although I'd hate to be without my steel-cut oats (aka: Irish, or Scots Oatmeal.) This is available as steel-cut oatmeal in many natural foods stores. Bought in bulk, from bins, it is very reasonably priced, much less than the Irish and Scottis brands, sold very dearly, in fancy tins! 

'athenryyank' - who joined tonight, just to post this info to you.


----------

